# E-cigs less addictive than real cigarettes



## Derick (9/12/14)

http://news.psu.edu/story/337639/2014/12/09/research/e-cigarettes-less-addictive-cigarettes

_"We found that e-cigarettes appear to be less addictive than tobacco cigarettes in a large sample of long-term users," said Jonathan Foulds, professor of public health sciences and psychiatry, Penn State College of Medicine._

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

I have to agree. On stinkies I had set times to smoke. Or should I rather say times between smokes. But I find with the vape I don't need to break for vaping as often. I can actually go for very long periods without it and not crave.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Spot on @Marzuq !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

